# Gefängnis-Simulator



## Comp4ny (26. März 2013)

*Gefängnis-Simulator*

Mir sind derzeit 2 "Simulatoren" bekannt, die unter dem Namen "Alcatraz: Die Gefängnis Simulation" und "Prison Tycoon".
Beide Spiele sagen mir jedoch absolut nicht zu, da sie einfach nicht dass geben was ich suche.

Da bin ich auf das Indie-Spiel "Prision Architect" gestoßen was, obwohl es noch in der Alpha ist, sehr interessant ist.
Und genau hier ist der Punkt, so etwas suche ich, finde aber keine Alternativen die genau dieses Spektrum erfüllen.

Kennt Ihr solche Alternativen?


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2013)

wenn es um diesen Speziellen Fall geht:
Nichts spielen und die Wand anstarren dürfte ein adäquater Ersatz sein, das macht genauso viel Spaß wie dieser Müll
Und Müll deswegen weil die einfach nicht gut gemacht sind


----------



## Comp4ny (26. März 2013)

Entweder du machst einen konstruktiven Vorschlag beziehungsweise schreibst in einem normalen Ton,
oder aber du lässt dieses ganz einfach bleiben. In deinem speziellen Fall sehe ich mal von einem Melden ab,
danke dir aber für deine niemand interessierende Meinung über solche Spiele.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2013)

Melden?
Weil ich sage das die Spiele nix taugen und zusammengestümpert wurden und andere Titel in der schmalen Vorgabe auch wohl überhaupt nichts taugen? 
Und aus diesem Grund kann man es schon einen zynisch gefärbten, konstruktiven Vorschlag nennen


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2013)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Mir sind derzeit 2 "Simulatoren" bekannt, die unter dem Namen "Alcatraz: Die Gefängnis Simulation" und "Prison Tycoon".
> Beide Spiele sagen mir jedoch absolut nicht zu, da sie einfach nicht dass geben was ich suche.
> 
> Da bin ich auf das Indie-Spiel "Prision Architect" gestoßen was, obwohl es noch in der Alpha ist, sehr interessant ist.
> ...



beschreib doch mal, worum es dir bei den games geht, also was du gerne im Spiel alles machen willst und was bei den beiden games NICHT gefällt.

Mir wäre aber so ein Spiel in der Art nicht bekannt, stellt ich mir auch öde vor, da im Gefängnis ja nichts passiert, außer dass die Insassen der Zellen sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Ansonsten sind die Abläufe doch alle identisch, was will man da groß managen, außer dass man vlt seine Ausgaben so gestalten muss, dass man zB die Reparatur einer Dusche zahlen kann usw.?


----------



## Comp4ny (26. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Melden?
> Weil ich sage das die Spiele nix taugen und zusammengestümpert wurden und andere Titel in der schmalen Vorgabe auch wohl überhaupt nichts taugen?
> Und aus diesem Grund kann man es schon einen zynisch gefärbten, konstruktiven Vorschlag nennen


Dein Post hat nichts mit einem Vorschlag geschweige mit meiner Anfrage gemeinsam.
Dir ging es einzig und alleine darum deine PERSÖNLICHE Meinung zu äußern, nach der jedoch nicht gefragt wurde.
Solches ist auch gleichzusetzen mit Spam oder eher auch Trollen genannt.

Hat man dir nicht beigebracht, die Ton macht die Musik? Wenn doch, dann spielst du ziemlich schief...



Herbboy schrieb:


> beschreib doch mal, worum es dir bei den games geht, also was du gerne im Spiel alles machen willst und was bei den beiden games NICHT gefällt.
> 
> Mir wäre aber so ein Spiel in der Art nicht bekannt, stellt ich mir auch öde vor, da im Gefängnis ja nichts passiert, außer dass die Insassen der Zellen sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Ansonsten sind die Abläufe doch alle identisch, was will man da groß managen, außer dass man vlt seine Ausgaben so gestalten muss, dass man zB die Reparatur einer Dusche zahlen kann usw.?


 
Und genau hier liegt der wesentliche Unterschied zu Prison Architect, mit den anderen beiden genannten von mir.
Den Prison Architect behandelt unter anderem dass kritische Thema "Die Todestrafe", und protzt mit Gewalt und eben auch die Ausübung
der Todestrafe. Anstatt die Grundlage eines Spieles zu behandeln wie zb. "Bewege Kamera nach A und B", "Drücke Taste J für Aktion A" und so weiter. Im Tutorial heißt es erst einmal: Baue einen Elektischen Stuhl. Dazu gibt es dann erzählt in Animierten Bildern eine Vorgeschichte zu dem Häftling der dann später Hingerichtet wird.

Um deine Frage also zu beantworten, finde ich solche Spiele gut á la Sims, wo man stück für Stück etwas erschaffen kann.
In diesem Fall muss man erst einmal überlegen wie dass Gefängnis überhaupt aussehn soll, und fängt mit der Sicherheitsmauer an, und dass erste Gebäude. Hierbei steht nur die eigene Kreativität im Wege. Man bestimmt wo was hin soll, ob die Lampe eher dorthin und der Tisch lieber so stehen soll und so weiter und so weiter.

Man baut Versorgungsanlagen wie Strom und Wasser, legt die Leitungen so dass man alle Geräte, Lampen und Zellen Strom und Wasser haben. Einfach nur einen Herd hinklatschen und gut ist geht hier nicht. Man muss die Geräte schön mit Strom Versorgen oder jeden einzelnen Duschkopf in der Dusche mit einer Wasserleitung etc.

Zum Thema Gewalt, wird man im laufe der Zeit sehr viel Blut sehen, denn nicht nur die Häftlinge greifen sich untereinander an. Da passiert es schnell dass plötzlich ein Messer in der Hand eines Häftlings steckt, und sogar die Beamten angegriffen werden wenn man seinen Wachleuten nicht speziell einteilt und an Kritischen Bereichen zb. keine Metaldetektoren aufstellt.

Man muss auch für Büros, eine Krankenstation etc. sorgen, damit der Gefängnisdirektor (Warden) sein Büro bekommt um Forschen zu können. Man muss einen Sicherheitschef einstellen (vorher Erforschen) um an besser Schutzwachen zu kommen oder an Kameras usw.

Genau so spielt am Anfang eine GESA eine Rolle, wenn man noch keine Zellen hat.

Manchmal ist es sogar nötig die Leute in den Bunker zu stecken auf unbestimmte Zeit, die man auch selber Bauen muss.
Man kann die Verwaltung von Häftlingen beeinflussen. Leichte Sicherheit (für die Leute die nichts machen), Normale Sicherheit (Vorsicht geboten) und die ganz bösen Jungs und Bandenmitgliedern (Hohe Sicherheit). Steckt man alle drei Sorten in einen Zellenblock, darf man sich ja vorstellen was dabei rum kommt.

DASS PROBLEM IST JEDOCH... man weiß nicht welcher Insasse zu welcher Kategorie gehört. Erstmal ist jeder Gefangene ein Normalo. Nur durch Beobachtung kann man abschätzen wer zu welcher Sorge gehört, doch dann ist es meist schon zu spät, und die Person verletzt oder Tot. Ist sie Tot muss man sie in dass Leichenhaus bringen, sofern gebaut, ansonsten bleibt die Leiche irgendwo liegen.

Wie also herausfinden zu welcher Gattung ein Häftling gehört? In dem man einen Psychologen einstellt, der natürlich auch ein eigenes Büro braucht.

Selbst eine Kantine muss betrieben werden. Dazu gehören Köche, und hat man zu wenig Köche bei vielen Insassen ... nunja...sagen wir... Unmut ist da noch dass kleinste Problem.

- - - 
Wie du siehst ist Prison Architect mehr als nur ein "langweiliger Müll". Einfach nur ein Gebäude hinklatschen ist nicht. Die Gebäude werden stück für Stück für Stück von Handwerkern, die man eingestellt hat, zusammen gebaut. Man baut erstmal ein Gebäude, Größe, länge und Form etc., und beginnt dann erst zu bestimmen: Sollen die Zellen 3x2 Meter oder doch 5x5 Meter sein? Natürlich auch hier, erst mal die Grundform der Zelle bauen, und dann bestimmen "Das ist eine Zelle" mit einem entsprechenden Menüpunkt.

Aber um die Moralaposteln zu besänftigen, ja man kann Hinrichtungsräume bauen (derzeit nur den Elektrischen Stuhl), dieser funktioniert aber derzeit noch nicht. Es ist ja auch noch eine Alpha.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2013)

Ich dachte jetzt, es ginge nur um reines Manegement - was Du beschreibst ist ja eine richitge AUFBAU-Strategie, nicht nur eine Sim.

Aber ich kenne so was in der Art nicht, hab da also keinen Rat. Gibt es die Games denn auch bei amazon? Wenn ja, dann klick die mal an und schau, für welche Produkte sich andere Kunden interessierten, die diese games auch gekauft haben - vlt ist ja doch was dabei?

und von "Müll" hab ich kein Wort gesagt, nur nebenbei...


----------



## Comp4ny (26. März 2013)

Müll - ging an deinen Vorposter  der solches ja gerne bezeichnet.

- - -
Es ist durchaus eine Aufbau-Strategie-Simulator.
Und wie bereits auch erwähnt, suche ich nur nach Alternativen (ausgenommen von den 2 im Startpost genannten) von  Prison Architect,
da hilft Amazon jedoch nicht weiter. In meinem letzten Post wurde ich etwas ausführlicher um auch ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit dem Spiel zu widmen


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. März 2013)

Ich hab Prison Architect auch schon seit Beginn im Auge und hab mir auch das Basis Pack schon gekauft. Durchaus interessantes Spielchen. Was die Abwechslung im Gameplay angeht, ist das natürlich bei solchen Wirtschaftssims immer sone Sache. Im Grunde spielt es sich schon ständig gleich. Vor allem Im Sandboxmodus. Aber wenn die Entwickler noch einige nette Szenarios basteln, gibt es sicher auch abseits davon genug zu tun. 
Eine Todeszelle zu bauen, den Gefangenen dann etwas kennenzulernen und ihn schliesslich sterben zu sehen, war schon mal was anderes und macht auch nachdenklich. Vor allem weil er ganz nett rüberkam, aber das Knastpersonal durchaus denkt, das Urteil wäre gerecht. Zum Glück zwingt man den Spieler nicht, selbst auf den Knopf zu drücken. Jedenfalls in der jetzigen Alpha nicht. Die Comicgrafik verhindert zum Glück auch zuviel Realismus. 
Wer es nicht mag muss es nicht spielen, aber im Vorfeld das Wort Müll in den Mund zu nehmen, ohne es womöglich gespielt zu haben, ist arg vermessen.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2013)

noch mal im _Klartext_, da manche es wieder nicht verstehen wollen, aber:
Etwas ist dann Müll wenn es so schlecht programmiert wurde, das es nichts taugt weil es Kaputt, *nicht *wegen den dem Setting


----------



## Comp4ny (26. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> noch mal im _Klartext_, da manche es wieder nicht verstehen wollen, aber:
> Etwas ist dann Müll wenn es so schlecht programmiert wurde, das es nichts taugt weil es Kaputt, *nicht *wegen den dem Setting


 
Du hast offensichtlich niemals Prison Architect gespielt. Auf die zwei im Startpost genannten mag es vielleicht Müllig sein, da stimme ich sogar zu, aber was Prison Architect, bist du definitiv im unrecht.


----------



## LordCrash (27. März 2013)

Prison Architect schaut gar nicht so übel aus, ist aber nicht meine Kragenweite. Ein anderes Spiel mit diesem Setting fällt mir jetzt allerdings auch nicht ein, sorry.


----------



## Phillup (3. April 2013)

Prison Architect gefällt mir schon in der Alpha sehr gut, hat was von Theme Hospital, wenn natürlich auch mit etwas anderer Thematik. Sollte man aber, wenn man das Genre mag, unbedingt im Auge behalten!


----------



## nikki528 (10. April 2013)

Was es nicht alles gibt!!! Interessant, werde ich mal reinschauen.


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> noch mal im _Klartext_, da manche es wieder nicht verstehen wollen, aber:
> Etwas ist dann Müll wenn es so schlecht programmiert wurde, das es nichts taugt weil es Kaputt, *nicht *wegen den dem Setting


 
Ob etwas Müll ist oder nicht leigt immer noch im Auge des Betrachters, programmierung hin oder her.

Dir ist saubere Proggrammierung wichtig sowie es scheint um ein Spiel qualitativ hochwertig erscheinen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist es dem TE wichtiger ein bestimmtes Setting zu haben, dann spielt er in Deinen Augen zwar Müll, er sieht es aber anders da er andere Prios hat.

Nur weil für ein großteil der Menschen Grafik das wichtigste in einem Spiel ist macht das noch kein gutes Spiel aus oder etwa nicht? Auch Ansichtssache. 

Wobei ich manche Ansichten wirklich behämmert finde, aber das ist eben meine Ansicht


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2013)

ja toll, dann haste vielleicht ein besonderes Setting aber wenn das der einzige USP ist den man auffahren kann sollte man vielleicht doch erster mal mehr Zeit ins Studium eine C Lernbuches investieren


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja toll, dann haste vielleicht ein besonderes Setting aber wenn das der einzige USP ist den man auffahren kann sollte man vielleicht doch erster mal mehr Zeit ins Studium eine C Lernbuches investieren


 
Wenn man selber nicht so hohe Ansprüche hat stört einen das nicht weiter.

Für mich wäre das nichts da ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad perfektioniest bin, aber die wenigsten sind so wie ich


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. April 2013)

Die Alpha 9 von Prison Architect ist seit heute verfügbar. Dort kann man jetzt unter anderem Gefangene arbeiten lassen.

Video: Prison Architect Alpha 9 - YouTube


----------

